# Grooming



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you get your GSD professionally groomed or do you do it yourself (washing, ear cleaning, nails trimmed, ect.)? I just dropped Deuce (18 weeks) off at Petco to be groomed for the first time and he gave me that "don't leave me!" look


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been doing it myself. I give my dog a bath, clean her ears (which I do about every 3-4 weeks anyway), brush her teeth (which I do about 5 days a week anyway), and try to trim her nails. Thats a work in progress. LOL 

I think its great to take them somewhere else so they can get used other people handling them though.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> I've been doing it myself. I give my dog a bath, clean her ears (which I do about every 3-4 weeks anyway), brush her teeth (which I do about 5 days a week anyway), and try to trim her nails. Thats a work in progress. LOL
> 
> I think its great to take them somewhere else so they can get used other people handling them though.


See, that's what I was thinking too. He needs the socialization and he's getting ready to start a puppy class there so he's getting accusome to the store as well.

You're brave trimming nails! I'm always afraid i'll cut them too short since they're dark.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

We do it all ourselves because I know it's done right and much less stress on the dog.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is long-coated so I've taken him to the vet's or PetSmart- they have a $10.99 special for dogs up to 6 mos old.  They do the works, nails, ears, bath, brush. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Deuce said:


> You're brave trimming nails! I'm always afraid i'll cut them too short since they're dark.


LOL...I'm the same way...thats why I said that its still a work in progress. :laugh:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried using a dremel and grinding them? We did that at puppy class and it's much easier than clipping, only takes a few minutes and there's no chance of cutting too short


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I did it with my last dog because she had a long coat and didn't like the nail clipper. She was VERY UNHAPPY every time she went for 12 years. For this dog, Abby, I do it all. She has a short coat, doesn't shed much, easy to bathe and easy to trim nails.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

We do our own grooming, too. Like others, the one problem I have is with her nails. She hates it! Fortunately, Miikka’s nails stay somewhat short as I walk her on pavement and I think that sort of helps keep them trimmed. Also, whenever I take Miikka to the vet, I ALWAYS ask them to trim her nails (if its necessary). A vet tech does it and it takes her less than a minute! Plus, they don’t charge me anything to do it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We do all the grooming ourselves. During the winter, we do take some of them into one of the petco's that has a $12 self wash option because it keeps the mess out of our tub and bathroom.

We've been doing ears, nails, and brushing ourselves for years. I refuse to pay $40+ for a shepherd to get a "bath and brush" at a petstore when I can do a better job at home.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I do everything but the nails at home. Hondo has only the two outside toes on one of his back feet and the nails grow upward instead of down. So they need special treatment. The vet also gets to keep an eye on his pad. So far I've never been charged for a trim, but I can understand it if they did. 

Also, if his pad is sore (from over exercise) he'll get a little grouchy about handling it. He's never growled or snapped, but he'll attempt to jerk it out of your hand. At the vet's I hold his head / neck and he is perfectly quiet.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> We've been doing ears, nails, and brushing ourselves for years. I refuse to pay $40+ for a shepherd to get a "bath and brush" at a petstore when I can do a better job at home.


It's $15.00 at Petco here


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We do everything here at home. But I can see the benefits to getting your puppy used to being groomed by a stranger.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Deuce said:


> You're brave trimming nails! I'm always afraid i'll cut them too short since they're dark.


Get a jar of septic powder and keep it at hand while trimming nails, it's less scary if you know you have something to instantly stop the bleeding if you do go to far.

I have not done it with Blitz yet, not sure how she would take it...how did he do?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Have you tried using a dremel and grinding them? We did that at puppy class and it's much easier than clipping, only takes a few minutes and there's no chance of cutting too short


Not yet...I've started to desensitize her to the dremel.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Get a jar of septic powder and keep it at hand while trimming nails, it's less scary if you know you have something to instantly stop the bleeding if you do go to far.
> 
> I have not done it with Blitz yet, not sure how she would take it...how did he do?


I think you mean styptic powder. Septic means poison.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> It's $15.00 at Petco here


 For a groom on an adult shepherd? I don't know how that's even possible. A puppy bath and brush costs more than $15 here!


----------

